
Packet Capture, Injection, and Analysis with Gopacket - jdkanani
http://devdungeon.com/content/packet-capture-injection-and-analysis-gopacket
======
andmarios
Very nice introduction tutorial with many examples. I am sure it will be a
reference guide for many people —me included. Thanks!

A minor issue, on your second snippet (open devices for live capture), you
miss the "github.com/google/gopacket" import.

------
0xbadf00d
Very interested in this and wondering about the possibilities of creating a
software load-balancing instance with Go - rewriting source & destination
addresses on the fly and tracking session states to failover between instances
of the program.

~~~
nanodano
Theoretically that is totally possible. I think the channels functionality
would really make managing the different streams easy. Go routines could also
greatly improve performance.

It would be interesting to see how it performs under load. After all, that's
what Go is meant for. I'll think about writing some code to test that out.

------
kcudrevelc
Hey, would you mind if I added a link to this article from gopacket's
README.md?

~~~
nanodano
Hey there, I wrote that page. I didn't even have an account here and didn't
realize there were comments. I tracked down this page because of the referrals
I was getting. The write up is meant to help anyone and everyone so share it
wherever you would like.

